# mirrors for your trunk?



## 67cutty (Aug 27, 2005)

just curious about where to find mirrors to install in my trunk. do you use regular mirrors and have them cut? any pics of mirrors already installed in your trunks? please post em. thanks


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

post pics....please doing my 63


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

l used plexiglass mirror


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Sep 10 2005, 09:06 PM~3790647
> *l used plexiglass mirror
> *


do they sell it at a glass shop? and what kind of glue you use


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Here;

http://www.mdctinc.com/mi.htm


----------



## 67cutty (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 11 2005, 12:45 PM~3793534
> *Here;
> 
> http://www.mdctinc.com/mi.htm
> *


nice link, but it doesnt have my ride.


----------



## 67cutty (Aug 27, 2005)

what about the mirrors that people use inside of there trunks?? are those just house mirrors cut down to size?


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67cutty_@Sep 12 2005, 12:10 AM~3794510
> *nice link, but it doesnt have my ride.
> *


 :angry: mine either
looking for one for a 91 silverado


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

E BAY PLEXIGLASS MIRROR JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO CUT


----------



## 67cutty (Aug 27, 2005)

thanks. you should be able to cut it with a jig saw


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

i just threw away two 4x8 sheets of i think 1/4" mirror plexi glass


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeaaaa they got my car on there.....im gonna have to get some now


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

just got 3 sheets of plexyglass 12"x24" for $40.00 on ebay just need o cut it no biggy


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

cha ching... found it:
http://www.professionalplastics.com/cgi-bin/pp.pl

4'x8' sheet for $124

1/8" thick should be perfect cause it's not heavy as all... and use high temp silicone to stick it up


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

good deal how u going to cut?


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Theres an ad in the back of LRM that has mirror kits for trunks and hoods for a mess of cars.


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 13 2005, 10:02 PM~3809907
> *good deal how u going to cut?
> *


cutting this is not the problem, they say a regular Jig will work fine...
the question is, how much $$$ is Shipping going to be on a 4'x8' sheet! :uh:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by integraoligist_@Sep 14 2005, 10:33 AM~3813151
> *cutting this is not the problem, they say a regular Jig will work fine...
> the question is, how much $$$ is Shipping going to be on a 4'x8' sheet! :uh:
> *


i got my 3 sheets 12"x 24" on ebay from texaz shipped to san diego for $8.00


----------



## 67cutty (Aug 27, 2005)

S and W Plastics Inc. in montclair,ca. has the 1/8" 4x8 sheets for $112. and the 1/4" sheets for $180.16


----------



## unkuthz (Dec 8, 2003)

the guy who is helping em with the body and spraying has an auto glass shop and he said hed give me a bunch of real mirror cut it and everything stick it with urethane. better than the price of plexi just a little heavier.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

carefull if that shit breaks


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67cutty_@Sep 14 2005, 06:41 PM~3815860
> *S and W Plastics Inc. in montclair,ca. has the 1/8" 4x8 sheets for $112. and the 1/4" sheets for $180.16
> *


they have a website? i can't find it via google....



btw, i contacted http://www.professionalplastics.com and they said they can cut it and ship it so shipping is a lot cheaper... and sizes you want.
i'm waiting on a price quote for 2 4'x4' sheets...


----------



## 67cutty (Aug 27, 2005)

i dont know if they have a web site, but here is the phone # 909-621-4887


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

Got info from them... if you go with UPS (the cheapest) you have to cut the 4'x8' sheet down to 3 pcs 32" x 48" 
approximately $ 30.00 freight From CA to IL


----------



## 67cutty (Aug 27, 2005)

that doesnt sound too bad


----------



## unkuthz (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddys63_@Sep 14 2005, 06:33 PM~3816159
> *carefull if that shit breaks
> *


urethane for cushion


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unkuthz_@Sep 17 2005, 10:00 AM~3833156
> *urethane for cushion
> *


cool


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

Checked HomeDepot... they sell all diffrent thicknesses for around $109 and up for a 4'x8' sheet. 
Cheaper if you get it from them instead of paying for S+H from the on-line place.


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

call a plexi glass shop in your area and tell them to sell you scraps. let them know what size they need to be. so they won't sell you any too small. that way you buy only what you need, also they can cut it for you, just ask how much, check sign companies and lettering, also stereo shops ussually deal with plexi.


----------



## integraoligist (Apr 27, 2005)

o btw, when i was talking to the guy at HomeDepot, if you go with the thinest one (which is 1/16" for $104) you can cut it anyshape with just a box cutter.
Easier then using a Jig for the thicker stuff... but remember, it's only 1/16" thick, dont know how the Temp would take it if installed in the engine bay.

Anyone have problems with the Plexi, delaminating in the engine bay because of the temps?


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

dam i did not know they had plexy at homedepo,,i got 3 pcs for 40.00 12"x24" sux
going to start my bar on the trunk of my 63


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

my homeboy did his trunk a few years back with real mirrors. he cut out cardboard templates and had the local glass and mirror place cut them out. then glued them in with epoxy


----------



## 67cutty (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by integraoligist_@Sep 19 2005, 08:22 PM~3847469
> *o btw, when i was talking to the guy at HomeDepot, if you go with the thinest one (which is 1/16" for $104) you can cut it anyshape with just a box cutter.
> Easier then using a Jig for the thicker stuff... but remember, it's only 1/16" thick, dont know how the Temp would take it if installed in the engine bay.
> 
> ...


1/16" is too flexible and you can see waves in it really bad, its easy to cut but the end result is different. go at least 1/8"-1/4"


----------

